# LED strip in a shower?



## duramaxdarren

yup go to ledworld.com lots of stuff on that stuff


----------



## Jbird66

I think GM lighting has a WP strip also


----------



## 360max

:no::no::no:


----------



## Davethewave

360max said:


> :no::no::no:


Home automation at its best


----------



## Ledelco

There are LED strips that are waterproof. The product I use is .5 inches wide with IP67 ingress protection. The weak point won't be the strip itself, but your connection to it. Lots of silicone and hot glue is your friend here.

Be wary of IP claims. Chinese IP65 isn't usually waterproof for long. IP67 no less.

You'll need a safe, dry place to put the power supply or make sure you get an IP67 rated power supply.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Not a strip but these are LED. Im putting them in the wall of a shower with tile


----------



## niteshift

You could use LED rope lights made for exterior use.


----------



## dogleg

The mason on one of our jobs did a glass block shower and imbedded fiber in every layer of grout .We set the driver in the bath vanity under the sink and the fibers were long enough to connect up to .It was a kit made for this situation.Was not a bright lite but more of accent lighting the driver had a choice of colors you could set.Sorry no pictures.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

dogleg said:


> The mason on one of our jobs did a glass block shower and imbedded fiber in every layer of grout .We set the driver in the bath vanity under the sink and the fibers were long enough to connect up to .It was a kit made for this situation.Was not a bright lite but more of accent lighting the driver had a choice of colors you could set.Sorry no pictures.


I use leds for that. Heres one we did


----------



## SteveO.

mcclary's electrical said:


> I use leds for that. Heres one we did
> 
> View attachment 18770


Where did you place the LED's? Above or below the block? Is it right in the mortar? Thanks!


----------



## sbrn33

Econolight has some decent new LED strip. I believe its rated outdoor so I would say shower would be OK.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

SteveO. said:


> Where did you place the LED's? Above or below the block? Is it right in the mortar? Thanks!


 
The LED's are in the top facing down. There is no mortar on these. But I have used them in mortar walls and you just do the same, put it up top facing down.


----------



## SteveO.

mcclary's electrical said:


> The LED's are in the top facing down. There is no mortar on these. But I have used them in mortar walls and you just do the same, put it up top facing down.
> 
> 
> View attachment 18774
> 
> 
> View attachment 18775


Looks nice, thanks. I'm going to redo my bathroom and do a row of blocks around the top. I'll probably go with a nice warm white LED strip in there.


----------



## JDJ

mcclary's electrical said:


> The LED's are in the top facing down. There is no mortar on these. But I have used them in mortar walls and you just do the same, put it up top facing down.
> 
> 
> View attachment 18774
> 
> 
> View attachment 18775



Midlo location?


----------



## MollyHatchet29

JDJ said:


> Midlo location?


Innsbrook.


----------



## JDJ

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Innsbrook.



You do exist!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Innsbrook.


I'm gonna sell them to the downtown location too!


----------



## MollyHatchet29

JDJ said:


> You do exist!


I do! Sadly I'm not the 350lb black man you expected.. Haha! Nice to finally meet you, JDJ. 

I agree; downtown needs em!


----------



## JDJ

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm gonna sell them to the downtown location too!



Get all the locations to do it McClary. Just use peer pressure


----------

